# Happy ending for abandoned rabbit



## Becknutt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy ending for abandoned rabbit





Andrea Bisacre with her rabbit Alice

A PET rabbit abandoned on Christmas Day has been given a new home after it was found traumatised and alone.

New Haw scout leaders Dave Evans and Daniel Bisacre discovered the animal in New Haw last Friday evening along with a heart-wrenching note â dated December 25 â saying it was unwanted.

Dave, 22 and from Horsell, said: âI came across the rabbit outside in the yard of our scout hut in Heathervale Caravan Park. It was hopping around and there was note left stuffed through the gate. It said: âIâm not wanted any more, please look after meâ.

âItâs not the first time we have found animals and other things in the yard but this is the first time anything has been dumped like this.â

But the tale ended happily for the rabbit because Danielâs sister fell in love with it.

Andrea, 25 and from Warrington in Cheshire, was visiting her family for Christmas at the time and decided to take it home with her rather than give it to the RSPCA. Sheâs called it Alice.

First printed in: *Woking News and Mail*


----------



## Bunnicula (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this story. It's great to hear good news!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year, sweet alice!! <3


here's to hoping that less animals are left behind this year, and more are shown the scarcely seen love that humans can provide!

ray::toastingbuns

happy new year, to all humans, rabbits, and living creatures alike!


tracy


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is sad how people abandon anmails.

I am so glad people like that young girl takes rabbits in!

Here is to people who loves anmails like us!

:toastingbuns


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 4, 2008)

I read this and had to go hug my buck Harriet who looks so much like that rabbit...









I took a couple of 'personal time' minutes from work to go hug my boy....and cry.

I'm so glad that rabbit got a good home...

Peg


----------



## polly (Jan 4, 2008)

wow its the spitting image of Pukka the first lionhead baby Squishy had i know what you mean Peg its good it got a good home but how sad someone did that


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww...I'm so happy to hear that poor sweetheart has a home...how sad...

The person that abandoned that bun should be ASHAMED of themselves! :X


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice to hear of a happy ending - it could easily have turned out differently. Lets hope Alice has a long and happy life in her new home.

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 6, 2008)

Ditto what everyone has said.


----------



## Marietta (Jan 6, 2008)

Some people just don't have a heart. How can anybody look at this sweet little heart-meltingface and throw the poor baby out on the street????

Animal misery is the saddest thing ever.

Good for Alice who was so lucky. She's one of the few, as others aren't.

Marietta


----------

